# Royal Dornoch



## woody69 (Oct 23, 2013)

Was away in Scotland last week for our annual trip and we were given the opportunity to play Royal Dornoch, via a members introduction for the insanely cheap price of Â£20 Scottish pounds and jumped at the opportunity.

Arrived nice and early and even though I don't believe in the big fella upstairs something was smiling down on us as the clouds broke and the sun was shining. The club house has a proper old school feel to it. Very traditional with the wood paneling and green patterned carpet and array of vintage clubs on display. Ate a bacon sandwich in the bar (a little overpriced, but very nice!).

No range to warm up on, but a few hits in the nets and some putting practice was enough and we were ready.

1st is a nice gentle opener (if you can avoid the pot-hole bunkers on the right!). I especially like the welcome from the starter in his kilt
The par 3 2nd was outrageous. Hit it left off the tee to roll down the bank off the green, chipped up, but too much across the other side and down the other side of the up-turned bowl, followed by doing exactly the same thing from the other side, before playing ultra safe to just chip on and two putting from 30 feet for a 6! The member told us of a 4 day medal competition someone came to play and on the 1st day took a 16 on this hole to completely write off his chances!

Some truly magnificent holes (the 14th "Foxy" was stunning) and a real test. I played terribly for only 25 points, but enjoyed it so much I just didn't care. The greens were something else and like nothing I have ever played on. Fast and true. The 18th is perhaps the weakest hole and the wind was non existent on the front 9, only causing a few problems on the back, but it was quite beautiful and I loved it. I will definitely be back.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 23, 2013)

Great course, thoroughly deserving of it's exalted ranking. Some truly great holes and some fantastic quirks (15th with the hillock in the fairway). 14th is a bit special with it's raised green especially when hitting a long club in (5i for me playing from the back tees) and trying to hold the green   The run off areas can be a bit brutal when you think you've hit a good shot in and the ball disappears from sight. Par 3's are great ( par'd them all ) but agree with what you say, could easily run up a cricket score on any of them!

I'll return to play it again one day and that day can't come soon enough  :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2013)

woody69 said:



			Was away in Scotland last week for our annual trip and we were given the opportunity to play Royal Dornoch, via a members introduction for the insanely cheap price of Â£20 Scottish pounds and jumped at the opportunity.

Arrived nice and early and even though I don't believe in the big fella upstairs something was smiling down on us as the clouds broke and the sun was shining. The club house has a proper old school feel to it. Very traditional with the wood paneling and green patterned carpet and array of vintage clubs on display. Ate a bacon sandwich in the bar (a little overpriced, but very nice!).

No range to warm up on, but a few hits in the nets and some putting practice was enough and we were ready.

1st is a nice gentle opener (if you can avoid the pot-hole bunkers on the right!). I especially like the welcome from the starter in his kilt
The par 3 2nd was outrageous. Hit it left off the tee to roll down the bank off the green, chipped up, but too much across the other side and down the other side of the up-turned bowl, followed by doing exactly the same thing from the other side, before playing ultra safe to just chip on and two putting from 30 feet for a 6! The member told us of a 4 day medal competition someone came to play and on the 1st day took a 16 on this hole to completely write off his chances!

Some truly magnificent holes (the 14th "Foxy" was stunning) and a real test. I played terribly for only 25 points, but enjoyed it so much I just didn't care. The greens were something else and like nothing I have ever played on. Fast and true. The 18th is perhaps the weakest hole and the wind was non existent on the front 9, only causing a few problems on the back, but it was quite beautiful and I loved it. I will definitely be back.
		
Click to expand...

Yep its a great course and brutal in the wind.

What did you think was weak about the 18th (440 yards par 4 off the yellow)?

its not the prettiest closing hole i agree, but a tight drive into a the prev wind to a doglet right hidden green the has a narrow entrance.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 24, 2013)

Played it 20 years ago - magnificent course and I'm seriously thinking of trying to play in the Carnegie Shield week next year - only thing that puts me off is that after one round there I'm under par for the second hole - can't see that being the case if I play it three more times in a row.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 24, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Yep its a great course and brutal in the wind.

What did you think was weak about the 18th (440 yards par 4 off the yellow)?

its not the prettiest closing hole i agree, but a tight drive into a the prev wind to a doglet right hidden green the has a narrow entrance.
		
Click to expand...

Just weak compared to the other holes really, certainly not a bad hole. Just felt like it was all nice and sheltered up there off the tee. Drive doesn't really have to be straight for long as it opens up so much and down hill most of the way and it just lacked "something"... although what that is I don't know! Perhaps my feelings towards it are more from the fact the round was finishing!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2013)

woody69 said:



			Just weak compared to the other holes really, certainly not a bad hole. Just felt like it was all nice and sheltered up there off the tee. Drive doesn't really have to be straight for long as it opens up so much and down hill most of the way and it just lacked "something"... although what that is I don't know! Perhaps my feelings towards it are more from the fact the round was finishing!
		
Click to expand...

you must have birdied it then, it its that easy?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 24, 2013)

I agree that the 18th isn't weak. I played it downwind and only had an 8i into the green but because of the shape of the fairway you have to fly the ball all the way in so not easy stopping the ball in those conditions. Yes it's an easy drive but the LHS of the fairway is the best angle but bunker(s) over that side to protect it.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2013)

drive4show said:



			I agree that the 18th isn't weak. I played it downwind and only had an 8i into the green but because of the shape of the fairway you have to fly the ball all the way in so not easy stopping the ball in those conditions. Yes it's an easy drive but the LHS of the fairway is the best angle but bunker(s) over that side to protect it.
		
Click to expand...

yep and 9 times out of 10 you would be playing into the wind, and if you make this " wide " fairway you still have over 200 yards to the green. I play there quite reg and hardly ever get par on this hole.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 24, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			you must have birdied it then, it its that easy?

Click to expand...

Not sure I ever said it was easy? I ended up with a par. Driver off the tee that ended up just off to the right, 5iron to just off the green, chipped on and then a 2 ft putt. Wind was in my favour though.

It's all about opinions isn't it and I've based mine on 1 round. Because you have played it many times, doesn't make my opinion any less valid, but at the same time doesn't mean I can't change my mind if I ever play it again. For me I was a little disappointed with the final hole. It's not the worst hole I have ever played and it is not the weakest, just in the context of the round I preferred most of the others, and would have liked something a little more grand to finish what was a great course. It's nothing quantifiable, just a feeling and one that I am sure could change.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2013)

woody69 said:



			Not sure I ever said it was easy? I ended up with a par. Driver off the tee that ended up just off to the right, 5iron to just off the green, chipped on and then a 2 ft putt. Wind was in my favour though.

It's all about opinions isn't it and I've based mine on 1 round. Because you have played it many times, doesn't make my opinion any less valid, but at the same time doesn't mean I can't change my mind if I ever play it again. For me I was a little disappointed with the final hole. It's not the worst hole I have ever played and it is not the weakest, just in the context of the round I preferred most of the others, and would have liked something a little more grand to finish what was a great course. It's nothing quantifiable, just a feeling and one that I am sure could change.
		
Click to expand...

no i agree with you about lacking that wow factor, it doesn't help that the 18th green is well away from the clubhouse. I think it would be a gain from having the 18th green where the practice putting green is and make it a par 5.

but its far from a weak hole, now 15, 16 and 17 those are a bit weak


----------



## woody69 (Oct 24, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			no i agree with you about lacking that wow factor, it doesn't help that the 18th green is well away from the clubhouse. I think it would be a gain from having the 18th green where the practice putting green is and make it a par 5.

but its far from a weak hole, now 15, 16 and 17 those are a bit weak

Click to expand...

That's a great idea. Perhaps it is the fact it just seems to come to a stuttering stop instead of rounding the corner to finish in front of the club house and the 1st tee. Would also enable them to create a practice range area probably!

Funny, I found the 15th quite quirky. A good short hole with the narrow drive past the path away from the hills on the right and the raised green. I know what you are saying about the 16th, but it was uphill right into the wind and the bunker on the right was perfectly placed to collect a lot of tee shots. Saying that, it wasn't the finishing hole so if it was I'd probably be even more disappointed. I really quite liked the 17th, even though the member screwed me with the "line" to take over the corner!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2013)

woody69 said:



			That's a great idea. Perhaps it is the fact it just seems to come to a stuttering stop instead of rounding the corner to finish in front of the club house and the 1st tee. Would also enable them to create a practice range area probably!

Funny, I found the 15th quite quirky. A good short hole with the narrow drive past the path away from the hills on the right and the raised green. I know what you are saying about the 16th, but it was uphill right into the wind and the bunker on the right was perfectly placed to collect a lot of tee shots. Saying that, it wasn't the finishing hole so if it was I'd probably be even more disappointed. I really quite liked the 17th, even though the member screwed me with the "line" to take over the corner! 

Click to expand...


i thought you said you played the 18th downwind? the 16th runs in  tha same direction


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 24, 2013)

I like the idea of moving the 18th green although can't see them doing so on the whim of 3 visitors  

There is actually a very small range area to the left of the 18th as you come up the fairway but realistically you can't hit much more than a wedge or very short iron but enough to get the swing going a bit.


----------



## woody69 (Oct 24, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			i thought you said you played the 18th downwind? the 16th runs in  tha same direction

Click to expand...

Yes apologies, an oversight the wind was coming from behind us... well kind of.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2013)

drive4show said:



			I like the idea of moving the 18th green although can't see them doing so on the whim of 3 visitors  

There is actually a very small range area to the left of the 18th as you come up the fairway but realistically you can't hit much more than a wedge or very short iron but enough to get the swing going a bit.
		
Click to expand...

lots comment on it but, there's alsorts to,stop it..like where would you put the putting green and the road gets a fair amount of use in the summer.

there is also a huge practice range over the back of the Struie course alond with 3 practice holes that where part of the ladies course before they changed it,


----------

